

Man catches wife cheating with Apple’s “Find my Friends” app - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/2011/10/16/man-catches-wife-cheating-with-apples-find-my-friends-app/

======
zuppy
It was possible even before iOS 5 with "find my iPhone" from "mobile me"
(tracking is free).

------
Mz
"Beware Geeks bearing gifts."

I mean, really, it's an old story: One spouse cheating on the other and gets
caught. The only real twist is how she got caught.

